# Schools closing 2ish



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Help, my son is 3 and we relocate sept 8th to Dubai, we are looking into schools, if both parents work what on earth do you do with your child until say 6pm as non of the schools appear to advertise after school clubs and ones that do say activities are in until 4pm only?

Does anyone on here have young children with both parents working?

Please help, getting really nervous! 

Thank you


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We arrived here last year with plans for the Mrs to work full time, however with the school day starting at around 07:30, meaning they leave the house at 07:00 and are therefore getting up by 06:30 at the latest, we both felt that the day would be too long for them much past 4pm.

We made the decision therefore for her to only work part time.


Probably not the answer you were looking for, but that was our experience.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Confiture said:


> We arrived here last year with plans for the Mrs to work full time, however with the school day starting at around 07:30, meaning they leave the house at 07:00 and are therefore getting up by 06:30 at the latest, we both felt that the day would be too long for them much past 4pm.
> 
> We made the decision therefore for her to only work part time.
> 
> Probably not the answer you were looking for, but that was our experience.


No it's not 

I think I'm going to have to bail out of my job, because we need my husband to get a job ASAP, or Dubai is not worth it for us.

But the child are appears to be a nightmare , I'm not sure his kind of Job would be part time or he would struggle to find one, so we would be stuffed 

Too good to be true I thought - thanks for confirming my suspicions


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

zovi said:


> No it's not
> 
> I think I'm going to have to bail out of my job, because we need my husband to get a job ASAP, or Dubai is not worth it for us.
> 
> ...


A lot of people have maids. Not someone i would leave kids 24 x7 with, but a convenience nonetheless.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I would imagine most people leave their children with a maid or another parent like childminding! That's what we did when ours were little! At the beginning I shared workload with another part time mum, then felt secure with a maid I'd had a few years, Then after a few years I changed my career so I could be around more!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

rsinner said:


> A lot of people have maids. Not someone i would leave kids 24 x7 with, but a convenience nonetheless.


I'm so upset  we just can't relocate 

I mean we've just had an AuPair walk out on us in UK and I wasn't a fan at all of having someone in house so I don't think I'd do that again 

It's just not going to work, and how will the maid get him from school, plus I dont feel comfortable with that 

I'm not very happy at all  

Thanks for reply


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> I would imagine most people leave their children with a maid or another parent like childminding! That's what we did when ours were little! At the beginning I shared workload with another part time mum, then felt secure with a maid I'd had a few years, Then after a few years I changed my career so I could be around more!


Thanks - Dubai don't appear to have official childminders and live out nannies I bet are too expensive ..

It's a big risk to take to assume we can sort something out.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Have you applied to the school yet? 

Maids either travel by taxi to collect the child or the child gets school transport. (to be honest I've only just arrived in Dubai and my exp. is from HK).

I'm sure I've seen childminding/nannies around the net. I think before you give up the dream you find the school and talk to them about options. There is a solution as many women work full time. 

Lx


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Have you applied to the school yet?
> 
> Maids either travel by taxi to collect the child or the child gets school transport. (to be honest I've only just arrived in Dubai and my exp. is from HK).
> 
> ...


I'm due to arrive in 8th Sept
The schools just tell me closed from 2.30 or some even 1pm 

In UK it's easy as we have soooo many options and I also have flexible working so I can leave at 4pm without anyone batting an eyelid 

I really don't want a maid living with us  they are not childminders and he's only 3 years old


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

There are options. If you want to give up so easily then I think Dubai, and all it's frustrating ways, is not for you.

A simple google search reveals hundreds of conversations -/SNIP/
Is it easy - no, would it be just as hard moving to another city in uk - yes, if you are serious is it worth it - yes! 

You said your husband is not working yet, so he can watch the kids until you are here settled, and know your way around.

Thousands of us here have kudos and we all use different options at each stage to suit our own families.

I have never, and will never, have a full time live in help!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> There are options. If you want to give up so easily then I think Dubai, and all it's frustrating ways, is not for you.
> 
> A simple google search reveals hundreds of conversations -/SNIP/
> 
> ...


I'm not giving up easily but being realistic about it, he is my son and if I can't be certain he'll be ok I'm most certainly not going to 'wing' it at his expense , for me it's not a problem, but why would any parent risk their child not being secure and comfortable it's as much about him as it is us.

And personally if I am not certain there is a solution I'm not going to move him round the world on a 'it might be ok' basis!

I really want to go I really do myself and husband are sat here gutted but I just can't find any think open or any childminders etc 

Yes my husband will be at home but he very quickly needs to find a job.  or it's not worth us leaving UK


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> There are options. If you want to give up so easily then I think Dubai, and all it's frustrating ways, is not for you.
> /SNIP/
> 
> Is it easy - no, would it be just as hard moving to another city in uk - yes, if you are serious is it worth it - yes!
> ...


Also I'm googling galore lol!!!

Everyone just using maids, they are not childminders in my opinion!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> There are options. If you want to give up so easily then I think Dubai, and all it's frustrating ways, is not for you.
> 
> A simple google search reveals hundreds of conversations - /SNIP/
> 
> ...


It would be easy in UK as there are several options for childcare plus after school clubs and childminders, nannies, no the two cant be compared really, plus free schooling


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

I've seen an agency with Filipino nannies who are supposedly qualified :-/ salary seems to low, but. Fully qualified nanny is £1000 starting point a month :-/ lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Filipino and Indian nannies that are employed to take care of kids while the parents are at work are most often not fully qualified nannies. There is a likelihood that if you hire a Filipina, she will have a graduate degree so communicating with her will be on a different level than someone who has just finished high school per se.

There are plenty of day care centers in the Barsha and Emirates Living areas. People make it work but I wouldn't recommend moving here just on the probability that you will find a place in the day care center which is closest to your child's school.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> The Filipino and Indian nannies that are employed to take care of kids while the parents are at work are most often not fully qualified nannies. There is a likelihood that if you hire a Filipina, she will have a graduate degree so communicating with her will be on a different level than someone who has just finished high school per se.
> 
> There are plenty of day care centers in the Barsha and Emirates Living areas. People make it work but I wouldn't recommend moving here just on the probability that you will find a place in the day care center which is closest to your child's school.


My husband still wants us to move, on the basis he will be at home for a few months so can really look into places. 

It appears Dubai doesn't cater to well for two working parents


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes it does, there are hundreds of working women, with hundreds of different opinions who all find their own type of care that each of us are comfortable with.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Yes it does, there are hundreds of working women, with hundreds of different opinions who all find their own type of care that each of us are comfortable with.


I didn't say women I said both parents working!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

zovi said:


> I didn't say women I said both parents working!


That's fine I'll amend mine to 'there are hundreds of families where both parents work'


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nursery Schools in Dubai | List of Nursery Scholls in Dubai | Nursery Schools UAE

There are places who will pick your child up from school. Once you are here and have decided where to live, will be easier to figure out these things.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Nursery Schools in Dubai | List of Nursery Scholls in Dubai | Nursery Schools UAE
> 
> There are places who will pick your child up from school. Once you are here and have decided where to live, will be easier to figure out these things.


Oh wow!!!! Thank you  I'll take a look!!!!


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Zovi 

My situation is very similar to yours, although my son is older. I moved out here in April, and hubby and son will be coming out end of this month. I also have been stressing about what to do after school (although at the moment hubby doesn't have a job - for us too he really needs to work!) as well as school fees and transport costs!! It is all very daunting, but I know it can be done!!

And I also had dreams of getting a villa, but instead I'm in a lovely 2 bed apartment in Motor City. You won't be disappointed if you do come to live here, it's a lovely community, and the apartments are very spacious! There's always the opportunity to move up to a villa later once we are all settled and established!! 

You mentioned in your other post you would be working near the airport, is your job with EK by any chance?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

zovi said:


> My husband still wants us to move, on the basis he will be at home for a few months so can really look into places.
> 
> It appears Dubai doesn't cater to well for two working parents



You will be AMAZED at how much you can find out in 'a few months'

I've been here a whole 6 weeks, and had a myriad of questions, just like you.
Here, on the ground, there are so many helpful people with sensible answers. Still lots of problems, and many different opinions, but you'll find like-minded people with like-minded concerns and issues.

If you genuinely have 'a few months' i think you'll find a solution that works for you.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

vantage said:


> You will be AMAZED at how much you can find out in 'a few months'
> 
> I've been here a whole 6 weeks, and had a myriad of questions, just like you.
> Here, on the ground, there are so many helpful people with sensible answers. Still lots of problems, and many different opinions, but you'll find like-minded people with like-minded concerns and issues.
> ...


Thank you , I think the fact I sat here in tears yesterday lol didn't help, because if it affects my son in a negative way then it's a problem for me.

We searched and searched and been in contact with some 'nannies' so that gave us some hope.

I'm calling all the schools today  so we know which ones have got spaces for next sept and then organise a your or register him! 

Glad you seem to have found your feet


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

suzimack said:


> Zovi
> 
> My situation is very similar to yours, although my son is older. I moved out here in April, and hubby and son will be coming out end of this month. I also have been stressing about what to do after school (although at the moment hubby doesn't have a job - for us too he really needs to work!) as well as school fees and transport costs!! It is all very daunting, but I know it can be done!!
> 
> ...


Hi 

Made me very happy to read that 

EK? I'm guessing no as means nothing to me hAha!

To be honest we are set on Motor City nothing else compares for size, terraces, parking spaces , basement storage they look great!!

So you work near Airport how long does it take you to drive from motor city? Is it a long drive and busy? 

Hope to see you soon.

Z


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

I work for Emirates (EK) - as you mentioned the airport I thought that was a possibility!!!  

It takes about 30 minutes to drive to work (My office is actually at Deira so just past the airport). I find it a really easy drive, Emirates Road is generally pretty free-flowing (although my working hours are 7 to 3.30, so that might help!)


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah Zovirax, I'm really glad you feel happier today....yeah.......good luck with the search and let me know when you come out xx


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Yeah Zovirax, I'm really glad you feel happier today....yeah.......good luck with the search and let me know when you come out xx


I apologise for iPad corrective spelling Zovi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

suzimack said:


> I work for Emirates (EK) - as you mentioned the airport I thought that was a possibility!!!
> 
> It takes about 30 minutes to drive to work (My office is actually at Deira so just past the airport). I find it a really easy drive, Emirates Road is generally pretty free-flowing (although my working hours are 7 to 3.30, so that might help!)


Oh no I don't work for them, I'll be in the freezone bit  

That's the only thing with motor city, we are looking at there and Mirdif but more towards motor city for my husband have to say.

Lucky you great working hours 



Zoe


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> I apologise for iPad corrective spelling Zovi!!!!!!!!!!


No problem lol I always do it!!!! 

X


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

zovi said:


> Help, my son is 3 and we relocate sept 8th to Dubai, we are looking into schools, if both parents work what on earth do you do with your child until say 6pm as non of the schools appear to advertise after school clubs and ones that do say activities are in until 4pm only?
> 
> Does anyone on here have young children with both parents working?
> 
> ...


May be also good to bear in mind that your child will probably only be offered one free after school activity at that ages and perhaps the school will work with some providers to put on additional paid after school activities but places for free activities go quickly so you can't rely on that as having a way to keep your child occupied until 4pm as for a 3 year old, most will finish at 1 or 2 pm with 45 minutes of activity after that. Schools do put buses on with a bus nanny to take the children home, but if there is nobody to take the child at home, then that is obviously an issue. 

Good luck with your search for a nice school and hope it works out well for you.


----------

